# Car wont start......LOST



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

Recently, when I would try and start my car, the first couple trys it would turn over but wouldnt start, but after a few trys it would start, till one day it didnt do n e thing, so i replaced the battery, still, nothing. I replaced the starter/cyliniod, it started fine for about a week, now it doesnt do n e thing except click when i try to start it, the car has 93,xxx miles on it. Does anyone have n e idea what this could be??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check the terminals of the battery for corrosion and clean them as much as you can...then use vasoline on them.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

we have power, my stereo has power my gauges and all my notifications, and they dont dim or n e thing


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

chubsmagee44 said:


> we have power, my stereo has power my gauges and all my notifications, and they dont dim or n e thing


and they have already been cleaned


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check the spark plugs and wires? distributor?


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I would suggest the same thing... Take off the terminals and clean them good. Take off a few grounds and clean them up too.
I had a problem like yours once. The small accesories would work but when it was required to deliver alot of current (as in cranking the engine) the starter just clicked.
Check over all your power and ground wires that is most likley your problem.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

it sounds like the problem i had. i replaced everything i could think of. turns out if was my ignition switch. to find out a ez way like i did..( but i was already too late) take off the cover on the steering colum, and on the back of the ignition there is a switch with like 4-5wires...and 2 small screws, take that off and put a flat head in there and turn it..if it starts, its the ignition switch..


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> it sounds like the problem i had. i replaced everything i could think of. turns out if was my ignition switch. to find out a ez way like i did..( but i was already too late) take off the cover on the steering colum, and on the back of the ignition there is a switch with like 4-5wires...and 2 small screws, take that off and put a flat head in there and turn it..if it starts, its the ignition switch..



It couldnt be that because the solenoid it getting power, Thats whats clicking when I try and start it


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

I cleaned the terminals again, cleaned the ground wires and it did the same thing


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

hey chubbs... check all your wiring and harnesses... one may have come loose... or wait you have a ac problem right? y'know the belt that's connected to the ac compressor is the same one that goes to the alternator... so unless you've fixed ur ac... ur alternator may not be getting any power... 

either that or your battery is at the end of it's life... they only last like 6 years usually...


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

RivStar said:


> hey chubbs... check all your wiring and harnesses... one may have come loose... or wait you have a ac problem right? y'know the belt that's connected to the ac compressor is the same one that goes to the alternator... so unless you've fixed ur ac... ur alternator may not be getting any power...
> 
> either that or your battery is at the end of it's life... they only last like 6 years usually...



no i dont have an AC problem and my battery is brand new, bought it last week


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

okay so ur ac works... new battery... i guess just check the harnesses that go to the alternator... i helped a friend with an engine swap into his 240sx and it stopped starting up cuz a harness wasn't plugged in... it could be something as simple as that...


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

The alternator isnt even in the circut


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

chubsmagee44 said:


> The alternator isnt even in the circut


does the alternator spin as you try and start it? it could be stuck... unlikely... but you might as well check...


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

no


when i try to start it the solenoid get power and clicks, it might be the starter again....im going to take it out and have a look-see


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

chubsmagee44 said:


> no
> 
> 
> when i try to start it the solenoid get power and clicks, it might be the starter again....im going to take it out and have a look-see


lemme know what happens...


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

What brand starter did you get? Was it a reman? Maybe before you take the starter off again you should take the battery out and have it tested to see if it is fully charged. Its also easier to remove. If it is fully charged then I would guess the starter is to blame.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

jer28 said:


> What brand starter did you get? Was it a reman? Maybe before you take the starter off again you should take the battery out and have it tested to see if it is fully charged. Its also easier to remove. If it is fully charged then I would guess the starter is to blame.



it is fully charged, and i dont know what brand it is, but it did have a mistubishi symbol on it....and it is a pain in the ass to take it out....but i cant think of n e thing else.....weve checked everything in the circuit and everything is fine...so ill let everyone know what happens


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

do you have an alarm system? sometimes those can reset when the battery has been changed and won't allow the car to start... it happened with mine... i bought my 200sx from a dealer so i didn't know there was an alarm system until i changed the battery and tried to start it... although the loud noise was a clue too... i ended unplugging the harnesses to the alarm system and it started again...


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

everything is working except the starter, the solenoid is working i can hear it working....i cant take out the styarter till alter tonight....but then ill probably be able to tell


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

it was the starter motor....the clcik i heard was the gear popping into place to engage the engine...but the starter motor wasnt turning the gear to engage it...im getiing a new one.....and ill keep every1 updated on what happens


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

chubsmagee44 said:


> It couldnt be that because the solenoid it getting power, Thats whats clicking when I try and start it


 mine did the same..


----------



## payk (May 5, 2004)

check the rotor in the distributor sometimes it comes loose which messes up your timing extremely and thus it wont start. Mine did that and i had to put loctite on it ..turns out it was a sign of a failing tnsioners


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

is the car auto or manual? have some1 try and start the car as u tap on the soli. while they try n start it..


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

I got a new starter motor for free, and put it in and it starts fine now....if it happens again.....then ill know somethins really messed up....but im hoping this is it


----------

